# Big log in the Black Rock section of Clear Creek



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Had an evening run today, log was still in place; you can see it if you do a full scout of black rock rapid, and you can see it from the standard setup eddies for BR. If it's not there, it may be in play further downstream.


----------

